# Looking for Photos of GY269 + H1012



## Richard P (Jan 17, 2008)

Evening All,

I was talking a friend today here on the Isles of Scilly, he mentioned that his father had worked (possibly Skipper) on a couple of Steam Trawlers. He was wishing that he had a photo of the boats in question, so I said I would see what I could dig up online. The two boats are;

Vessel Name: Elf King 
Fishing Number: H1012 
Subsequent Names: Umidwar 
Other Fishing Numbers: GY1247 
Year Constructed: 1913 
Constructed By: Cochrane & Sons Ltd 
Constructed At: Selby 
Gross Tons: 289 
Length: 133.4 ft 
Beam: 23 ft 
Depth: 12 ft 
Construction Notes: Yard No. 569 

and

Vessel Name: Walpole 
Fishing Number: GY269 
Year Constructed: 1914 
Constructed By: Cochrane & Sons Ltd 
Constructed At: Selby 
Gross Tons: 302 
Length: 135.2 ft 
Beam: 23.5 ft 
Depth: 12.3 ft 
Construction Notes: Yard No. 604 
Date Sunk: September 1934 

If anyone has more information and if possible a photo I would be most grateful!

Richard


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello from just across the water .... would the P be Pender?
http://www.mikes-place.connectfree.co.uk/hullgal2/elfking.html
http://www.mikes-place.connectfree.co.uk/hullgal/hughwalpole.html

Welcome to SN .. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Wrong walpole, I have just realised ...
discussed on SN ...
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=6320&page=27
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello Richard,
The Reference Library at Grimsby have photograph of UMIDWAR GY 1247.
Their web address is www.nelincs.gov.uk
Photographs may be ordered from them after contact by 'phone or e-mail.
Best Regards
Dave


----------



## Richard P (Jan 17, 2008)

Many thanks for the Info and links, I'm sure it will be of interest to my friend. He is a Jenkins so part of one of the old island familys, I'm pretty sure he said his father was on these boats working off Scotland during WW1.


The P stands for Perkins not Pender (good guess though). We are relative newcomers, as my grandfather came across to be a Coastguard on St. Martins in the 1930's.

Regards and Thanks,

Richard.


----------



## TSJ59 (Nov 5, 2007)

Richard P said:


> I was talking a friend today here on the Isles of Scilly, he mentioned that his father had worked (possibly Skipper) on a couple of Steam Trawlers. He was wishing that he had a photo of the boats in question, so I said I would see what I could dig up online............Vessel Name: Elf King
> If anyone has more information and if possible a photo I would be most grateful!
> Richard


Hello Richard,

Your friend might be interested in *This link* to a story in the Grimsby Telegraph Bygones page Nov. 9th ‘07, about one of the crew of the trawler _Elf King_ when they rescued the crew of the trawler _Howe_, off Bear Island in 1931.

I also have a photo of _S.T. ELF KING - H.1012_, thumbnail attached. If you would like a copy (484 KB) please Pm your email address.

Cheers, Terry


----------

